
Aimbrain new platform is free (read limited) for dev community - mcosmin
https://aimbrain.com/news/2018/AimBrain-On-Demand
======
mcosmin
Aimbrain On Demand is a biometric authentication platform that offers free SDK
and testing environment with a limit of 1k API calls per month. Considering
the public leaks and the constant attacks on passwords, biometrics are
increasingly appealing to secure the user's identities, but considering the
technical complexity involved in this field it has not yet gained wide
adoption. This as-a-service environment offers the authentication layer
without all the headaches usually involved: the technical difficulties, the
annoying insistent sales calls, the Personal Identifiable Information GDPR
overhead, etc.

